# MEGA FATTY!



## michief (May 10, 2013)

I usually do 3 or 4 fatties using the standard 1 gallon ziplock method, a great and safe method that many have sworn by for decades. This time however I didn't feel very safe at all and decided I would place 3 lbs of a pork/burger mix in a 2.5 gallon bag.

My hope was that the additional thickness of the meat layer would make it easier to roll, harder to have a bust point and it would hold a lot of goodies in the middle.

in this case I tarted with a layer of blu cheese, a layer of swiss, sauted garlic and onions in a mix of chopped bacon from a previous fatty weave, and mushrooms.

It rolled like a dream even with a huge amount inside. I failed to get a picture at that point as I was covered in gunk. This is the 14x4.5 monster filling up a bradley rack as it waits to go in. More to come!













20130510_133452[1].jpg



__ michief
__ May 10, 2013


















20130510_133446[1].jpg



__ michief
__ May 10, 2013






Oh yeah... I left this one naked to be even more dangerous :)


----------



## michief (May 10, 2013)

Done a bit early and going into the cooler













Not long now

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

Man, that's one monster fatty!  Nice going....

Red


----------



## s2k9k (May 10, 2013)

That is a Fat fattie!!! Can't wait to see some slices!


----------



## wwdragon (May 10, 2013)

heh looks like mine, I made WAY too much and ended up with a monster, it is resting now. Yours does look yummy!

Barry


----------



## michief (May 10, 2013)

Man I gotta say it was much more moist than my smaller ones and everyone loved it












Real happy with the results and will be trying some new variations soon.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dward51 (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a fatty meatloaf.  Slice that bad boy up and make some oversized buttermilk biscuits!


----------

